

Code-Pointer Integrity [pdf] - mustapha
http://dslab.epfl.ch/pubs/cpi.pdf

======
rurban
Any updated plans when we can expect -fcps/-fcpi to land in clang? Looks much
better than the current -fsanitize solutions.

